# Welcome back!



## Janice (Nov 22, 2015)

[FONT=tahoma, sans-serif]Hi all! 

[/FONT]








[FONT=tahoma, sans-serif]So excited to have you back with us! I know our downtime was extended past what even we initially thought it would be but we had to ensure that logins were working correctly. Some of you MAY experience issues with your passwords. We're sorry if this causes you a bit of frustration but please use the reset password function to gain access to your account if you're affected by this. It should be a minor bump in the road to getting you back posting on the forum! [/FONT]
[FONT=tahoma, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
[FONT=tahoma, sans-serif]Please take time to report any bugs or problems or just plain "I don't like this" type of items to us in THIS THREAD. The site still has a LONG way to go until we feel like we're "there" BUT we wanted to open it back up to ensure that you can speak with your Specktra family ASAP. [FONT=tahoma, sans-serif]*Take time to explore the SETTINGS in our USER CONTROL PANEL*[/FONT][FONT=tahoma, sans-serif] as you will need to enable certain settings so that you can see the full WSIWYG editor as well as receive email notifications for PM's. Take some time to fill out or update your profile as well as the social options you have now with adding friends, etc. 

[/FONT]I just want to give you ALL an sincere from my heart THANK YOU for your love and support over the past few months and them more recently the past couple of days while you were patient with us getting the site stable enough to open back up to you. [/FONT]


----------



## rockin (Nov 23, 2015)

It's good to be back


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 23, 2015)

Woohoo!


----------



## YarahFlower (Nov 23, 2015)

I was having serious withdrawals


----------



## DMcG9 (Nov 23, 2015)

I never realized how much I depend on Specktra to distract me from work. So glad it's live again


----------



## Corally (Nov 23, 2015)

I'm so glad Specktra is online again. I had serious withdrawal symptoms lol.


----------



## Honi (Nov 23, 2015)

Wohoo back in business!


----------



## MACina (Nov 23, 2015)

Woohoo....so glad to see Specktra back!!!!!

Missed you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mindose (Nov 23, 2015)

Welcome back !
Can we still append two pictures next to each other ? (to reduce the size of post)
Can photo sizes to be reduced and not in the original format ?
There isn't ability to post videos ??


----------



## Mindose (Nov 23, 2015)

What ? We must use the "BBcode" to insert images, give links, etc ...
How to write in italics ? In bold ? Underline ?
This new forum is not as easy to use !!!
All for a more colorful forum   ><

it feels a change of direction that decides to create a new forum to sit his new authority, claiming a revival ... except that back to the stone age with a more archaic forum (welcome to the 80's)


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 23, 2015)

HEEEEEEEEEEEEEY!  *excited*  Missed y'all and probably saved a ton of cash. LMAO


----------



## nazih09 (Nov 23, 2015)

So glad to be back!!


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 23, 2015)

Mindose said:


> What ? We must use the "BBcode" to insert images, give links, etc ...
> How to write in italics ? In bold ? Underline ?
> This new forum is not as easy to use !!!
> All for a more colorful forum   ><
> ...



BBcode was in use on the old platform, too. You're referring to the use of a WYSIWYG editor to do everything for you. You just have to tun it on.

Please read Janice's post again. You CAN still do virtually everything you want.

ETA: There is one thing I do miss, and that's drop-down navigation on forum pages and thread pages, to get from one section to another more easily.


----------



## Janice (Nov 23, 2015)

Not going to waste my lunch break replying to your cheap shots at the site. However I did mention the following.



Janice said:


> *Take time to explore the SETTINGS in our USER CONTROL PANEL* as you will need to enable certain settings so that you can see the full WSIWYG editor as well as receive email notifications for PM's.


----------



## Janice (Nov 23, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> ETA: There is one thing I do miss, and that's drop-down navigation on forum pages and thread pages, to get from one section to another more easily.



can you post this in the feedback thread please so I can track this? Pretty sure this is something I can enable.


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 23, 2015)

Yep, will do!


----------



## BeautyBorn (Nov 23, 2015)

Thanks for all your efforts to keep this community going.


----------



## Odelia (Nov 23, 2015)

Yay!  WB Specktra! I missed you so much!   *love this new emoji btw*


----------



## montREALady (Nov 23, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> I was having serious withdrawals



Me too! I was lost without you all!


----------



## montREALady (Nov 23, 2015)

Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! I MISSED YOU ALL!! Now I'm all lost! Where are the smiley's? HALP!


----------



## franlynne (Nov 23, 2015)

So glad your back! I missed all the great input from everyone.


----------



## Corally (Nov 23, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! I MISSED YOU ALL!! Now I'm all lost! Where are the smiley's? HALP!



Go to My Settings -> General Settings and put the 'Message Editor Interface' on 'Enhanced Interface - Full WYSIWYG Editing'. You can thank Nay for this. Didn't know how to do get the emojis too.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 23, 2015)

Yay! Glad to be back!


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 23, 2015)

Corally said:


> Go to My Settings -> General Settings and put the 'Message Editor Interface' on 'Enhanced Interface - Full WYSIWYG Editing'. You can thank Nay for this. Didn't know how to do get the emojis too.



The Standard Interface also has an emoji/emoticon button, if you don't want to use the full WYSIWYG editor.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 23, 2015)

WOW!!! Our pics are bigger.  Hi peeps!!! I have to learn new things now lol


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 23, 2015)

Ok, the pics were fairly big when I first came here & then I changed to the advanced interface & now they're small. Did I do something wrong.

 <-------pole dancer smiley!

Just wanted to play with them.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 23, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Ok, the pics were fairly big when I first came here & then I changed to the advanced interface & now they're small. Did I do something wrong.
> 
> <-------pole dancer smiley!
> 
> Just wanted to play with them.





Aw, I missed you all.
This is going to take some getting used to.


----------



## brooklyn02 (Nov 23, 2015)

Welcome Back


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 23, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Aw, I missed you all.
> This is going to take some getting used to.



YES!!!!!!!!!! I'm not very tech savvy. It already kicked me out. I'm used to staying logged in all the time so I need to find how to do that.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Nov 23, 2015)

So good to be back


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Nov 23, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Ok, the pics were fairly big when I first came here & then I changed to the advanced interface & now they're small. Did I do something wrong.
> 
> <-------pole dancer smiley!
> 
> Just wanted to play with them.



Check this one out...


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 23, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> YES!!!!!!!!!! I'm not very tech savvy. It already kicked me out. I'm used to staying logged in all the time so I need to find how to do that.


----------



## Trashcult (Nov 23, 2015)

Happy you're back!!!


----------



## montREALady (Nov 23, 2015)

Corally said:


> Go to My Settings -> General Settings and put the 'Message Editor Interface' on 'Enhanced Interface - Full WYSIWYG Editing'. You can thank Nay for this. Didn't know how to do get the emojis too.



Thanks! Will do! Also, we can't like posts anymore?! Wait, figured out what the "+ was...


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 23, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Check this one out...



I LOVE  that one!!!!!


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 23, 2015)

So glad we're back!

It will take a little bit to get used to the new Specktra though....


----------



## squirtlesquad54 (Nov 23, 2015)

Hi everyone!!


----------



## TwiggyPop (Nov 23, 2015)

I missed you girls!!! This is definitely going to take some getting used to, but I'm just glad we still have our Specktra!


----------



## grevous13 (Nov 23, 2015)

Yay! Im so glad Spectra is back up, i have been lost without the site.


----------



## ZoZo (Nov 23, 2015)

So happy you back


----------



## beautycool (Nov 24, 2015)

I'm so glad it's working again  I missed you all


----------



## Mindose (Nov 24, 2015)

I confess myself inflamed from the expected return of the forum. A passion but by no means a "_low blow_". Everything is re-adjusted, I found the forum almost as before.
Thank *Shellygrrl*, *Janice* and especially *Naynadine* with their posts that informed me :
<< _BBcode Was in use on the old platform, too. You're referring to the use of a WYSIWYG editor to do everything for you. You just-have to tun it on.
Please read Janice's post again. You CAN still do Virtually everything you want. _>>
<< _I think if you enable '' Enhanced Enhanced Interface Interface - Full WYSIWYG. '' Under '' General seetings '' you shoulds be ble to see the emojis_ >>
Here are the settings to Image :





Best regards.


----------



## Specktra (Nov 24, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> ETA: There is one thing I do miss, and that's drop-down navigation on forum pages and thread pages, to get from one section to another more easily.


Added quick navigation at the bottom of all pages.



Corally said:


> Go to My Settings -> General Settings and put the 'Message Editor Interface' on 'Enhanced Interface - Full WYSIWYG Editing'. You can thank Nay for this. Didn't know how to do get the emojis too.





Mindose said:


> I confess myself inflamed from the expected return of the forum. A passion but by no means a "_low blow_". Everything is re-adjusted, I found the forum almost as before.
> Thank *Shellygrrl*, *Janice* and especially *Naynadine* with their posts that informed me :
> << _BBcode Was in use on the old platform, too. You're referring to the use of a WYSIWYG editor to do everything for you. You just-have to tun it on.
> Please read Janice's post again. You CAN still do Virtually everything you want. _>>
> ...



Thank you for the reminder. We have enabled this just now for everyone so you wont have to manually enable it


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Nov 24, 2015)

YAY! Hey yall!


----------



## msvluvsmac (Nov 24, 2015)

So glad to be back with my Specktraettes!


----------



## katred (Nov 24, 2015)

Specktra is back! I can stop crying now...


----------



## LavenderPearl (Nov 24, 2015)

Hip, hip, hooray!

"Reunited and it feels so good..."

*hugs everyone*


----------



## Sabri (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## keridabeenfabb (Dec 1, 2015)

This new set up is frustrating I just esny things to go back to how it use to be. I don't like change


----------



## shadowaddict (Dec 4, 2015)

Yay! I think my not so young brain is getting the hang of this rather quickly.  That is with the help of some of our Specktra lovelies.


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 8, 2015)

*Yay yay! I am familiar with this new platform via another forum I belong to. 

Mods, do you know if you will also be accessible via Tapatalk? *


----------



## montREALady (Dec 8, 2015)

fur4elise said:


> *Yay yay! I am familiar with this new platform via another forum I belong to.
> 
> Mods, do you know if you will also be accessible via Tapatalk? *



I used to use it when I was active on naturally curly.com, Tapatalk too but that was about 4 years ago! 

My issues, if anyone has a solution let me know:

- I don't get email notifications specifically when someone quotes me and stating this. 
- Can we not tag ppl in posts here?
- There are no hyperlinks in my email notifications while on mobile, so I can't just click. I have to cut and paste which I never do.
- Those email notifications are so wordy unlike before. 
- Does it always go to the first page of a thread?
- I miss the pop ups at the bottom saying there are new posts in a thread while you're in it.
- Slow to load and then pop-up ads


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 9, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I used to use it when I was active on naturally curly.com, Tapatalk too but that was about 4 years ago!
> 
> My issues, if anyone has a solution let me know:
> 
> ...



Monty, I think you have captured all of my concerns. There are way too many ads. The new platform is not very user-friendly.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 9, 2015)

keridabeenfabb said:


> This new set up is frustrating I just esny things to go back to how it use to be. I don't like change



I know right.


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 9, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Monty, I think you have captured all of my concerns. _*There are way too many ads.* _The new platform is not very user-friendly.



*Funny thing is the only time I am encountering ads is when I log in on my iPad. I have no clue why they do not pop up on my desktop or laptop?! 

One thing I def do not care for is the inability to pop in images using a straight url. It always shows as "invalid" or if I try to upload an emoti sometime they are "too big." *


----------



## montREALady (Dec 9, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Monty, I think you have captured all of my concerns. There are way too many ads. The new platform is not very user-friendly.



It's so sad  I'm not here nearly as much as before. I guess that works out since it's the holidays...


----------



## montREALady (Dec 9, 2015)

keridabeenfabb said:


> This new set up is frustrating I just esny things to go back to how it use to be. I don't like change



I don't mind change if it's better, but if normal functions become more difficult that's where I have an issue. I hope there are more kinks that need to be worked out but I think this may be it.


----------



## montREALady (Dec 9, 2015)

Wait, how do we see photos in a thread, like a gallery...please tell me we can because if not, what's the purpose?


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 10, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Wait, how do we see photos in a thread, like a gallery...please tell me we can because if not, what's the purpose?




I miss that so much!!!!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 10, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I miss that so much!!!!



I think everyone misses the galleries.


----------



## montREALady (Dec 10, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I miss that so much!!!!





Marsha Pomells said:


> I think everyone misses the galleries.




I only just realized it was missing when I wanted to see swatches in the Dita Von Teese thread yesterday and kind of looked around like "where is it?" OMG, we share so many swatches and photos here to help each other that I don't know how not having a gallery is helpful!


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 10, 2015)

montREALady said:


> My issues, if anyone has a solution let me know:
> 
> - I don't get email notifications specifically when someone quotes me and stating this.
> - Can we not tag ppl in posts here?
> ...



- No way for this to happen.
- Nor this.
- Not sure about this.
- :shrug:
- If you click on the blue icon with three down arrows in front of a thread subject, you should be taken to where you left off in a thread.
- Popup ads will help Specktra with site costs. That said, I think we're still ironing that out.



fur4elise said:


> *Funny thing is the only time I am encountering ads is when I log in on my iPad. I have no clue why they do not pop up on my desktop or laptop?!
> 
> One thing I def do not care for is the inability to pop in images using a straight url. It always shows as "invalid" or if I try to upload an emoti sometime they are "too big." *



Do you use an ad blocker on your computers? If so, that may be why you're not seeing ads on them. (I don't think valid subscriptions have been honoured yet, including perks from the GFM fundraising.)

And what do you mean by "inability to pop in images using a straight url"? Do you mean using image tags to embed an image you've uploaded elsewhere? Because that shouldn't be an issue wih emoticons. With photos, they may be too big in terms of height or width, or in terms of file size.


----------



## Dawn (Jan 12, 2016)

montREALady said:


> I don't mind change if it's better, but if normal functions become more difficult that's where I have an issue. I hope there are more kinks that need to be worked out but I think this may be it.



We are still working on getting everything working to the best of its ability, so please bear with us while we get the kinks out.


----------



## Dawn (Jan 12, 2016)

montREALady said:


> I only just realized it was missing when I wanted to see swatches in the Dita Von Teese thread yesterday and kind of looked around like "where is it?" OMG, we share so many swatches and photos here to help each other that I don't know how not having a gallery is helpful!



Unfortunately, not all features we previously had are available.  We are doing our best to get as many features added as we can.


----------



## montREALady (Jan 12, 2016)

shellygrrl said:


> - No way for this to happen.
> - Nor this.
> - Not sure about this.
> - :shrug:
> ...


Ha, never saw this until now. Thanks for answering though. 



Dawn said:


> We are still working on getting everything working to the best of its ability, so please bear with us while we get the kinks out.





Dawn said:


> Unfortunately, not all features we previously had are available.  We are doing our best to get as many features added as we can.



Thanks! I have noticed little improvements here and there. Yay! I just wish it was easy for me to participate like before. I racked up over 5k posts in a few months but have been stagnant since the change


----------



## Wandalemur (Jan 15, 2016)

Yay!!


----------



## Specktra (Feb 13, 2016)

montREALady said:


> - I don't get email notifications specifically when someone quotes me and stating this.
> - Can we not tag ppl in posts here?
> - There are no hyperlinks in my email notifications while on mobile, so I can't just click. I have to cut and paste which I never do.
> - Those email notifications are so wordy unlike before.


1. It is possible to notify you on top right notifications easily instead of email.
2. Possible easily.
3. Can you give an example? Screenshot?
4. It is possible to change them if needed. Some examples would be nice


----------



## Chelsssea (Feb 14, 2016)

I'm not seeing the Clearance bin (it's been awhile, but I used to have access and sell stuff there). Any word on this?


----------



## montREALady (Feb 14, 2016)

Specktra said:


> 1. It is possible to notify you on top right notifications easily instead of email.
> 2. Possible easily.
> 3. Can you give an example? Screenshot?
> 4. It is possible to change them if needed. Some examples would be nice



I prefer emails because I check them more than Specktra. 

This is what the notifications looked like. Note that it let me know that someone quoted me:


Anything in blue I could click and it brought me straight to Specktra.

This is what the notifications look like now:


No hyperlinks so to even reply to you I had to get to Specktra, click Settings, look for this post then get to the end to quote you and reply.


----------



## Dawn (Mar 9, 2016)

Chelsssea said:


> I'm not seeing the Clearance bin (it's been awhile, but I used to have access and sell stuff there). Any word on this?



I know you had access before the move.  Lmk if you are able to access it now.  If not, please PM me.  Thanks!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Mar 11, 2016)

Received birthday wishes from generic email. Thank you


----------



## montREALady (Mar 11, 2016)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Received birthday wishes from generic email. Thank you



Happy birthday! My 40th is on Sunday!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Mar 11, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Happy birthday! My 40th is on Sunday!



Thank you. Happy birthday for Sunday.


----------



## lustreglam (Aug 24, 2016)

I have not been able to log into my old/active account. I have tried using the password reset and never received an email. I did it several times and waited days. Is there anyone I can contact for assistance? Thank you.


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 25, 2016)

neoncitylights said:


> I have not been able to log into my old/active account. I have tried using the password reset and never received an email. I did it several times and waited days. Is there anyone I can contact for assistance? Thank you.



Send a PM to Dawn with your original username; she should be able to sort you out.


----------



## Dawn (Aug 25, 2016)

neoncitylights said:


> I have not been able to log into my old/active account. I have tried using the password reset and never received an email. I did it several times and waited days. Is there anyone I can contact for assistance? Thank you.



Please check your private messages [MENTION=104744]neoncitylights[/MENTION]


----------



## lustreglam (Aug 25, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 9, 2016)

Hi
Wasn't there a Jouer thread?


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 9, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Hi
> Wasn't there a Jouer thread?



I don't remember if there ever was! Feel free to start one.


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 10, 2016)

shellygrrl said:


> I don't remember if there ever was! Feel free to start one.



I think I was subbed to one... but i can't be certain lol
Will do!


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 18, 2017)

*OMG! Can I just say I had Specktra withdrawls for the past 2 days!!! LOL! *
*I am so happy the site is back online! *


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Jan 18, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *OMG! Can I just say I had Specktra withdrawls for the past 2 days!!! LOL! *
> *I am so happy the site is back online! *


I freaked out when it went down. Thank god I didn't have much to catch up on.


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 18, 2017)

Marsha Pomells said:


> I freaked out when it went down. Thank god I didn't have much to catch up on.



*LOL! I am so glad I was not alone in my freak out...and true not much new going on...but still...I just "mentioned" at you in the MAC "work it out" thread. *


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Jan 18, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *LOL! I am so glad I was not alone in my freak out...and true not much new going on...but still...I just "mentioned" at you in the MAC "work it out" thread. *



Saw it and replied. Hope to post swatches of my little experiment this evening.


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 18, 2017)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Saw it and replied. Hope to post swatches of my little experiment this evening.


*Thank you lady and it would be awesome to see your results!*


----------

